
The World Might Run Out of People - anarbadalov
https://www.wired.com/story/the-world-might-actually-run-out-of-people/
======
PhilWright
I stopped reading after...

“In roughly three decades, the global population will begin to decline,” they
write. “Once that decline begins, it will never end."

..obviously this is hyperbole to sell a book which has to be dramatic to get
attention. Nobody knows for sure what the population will peak at and how far
it might fall again. The world has never been in this situation before and so
everything is currently a guess.

------
deogeo
Or, through selection, a type of people or culture will arise that remains
fertile even in the modern world. I think there's some precedent to this in
nature...

